# When will they lay?



## zgrig81 (Mar 15, 2015)

I have 27 chickens a mix of barred rocks , golden comet, australorps, and Easter Eggers all from from a private breeder all were around 15 weeks old on March 1st. About how long until they start laying the breeder said the 1st for the comets but still nothing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Them being moved might delay things for a while. Its stressful to the birds when they're rehomed and the first thing they do is delay or stop laying. They could begin laying any time from four to six months old. 

There really is no absolute start date, its really just an average.


----------



## zgrig81 (Mar 15, 2015)

We received all the chickens the 1st week of February so hopefully they start soon


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they have the space they need, the right food, plenty of fresh water they should start at any time.


----------



## zgrig81 (Mar 15, 2015)

They are on 16% layer crumbles and oyster shells does that sound about right?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's fine. l like that you added the spare oyster shell. I'm not totally convinced that the layer feed meets every bird's needs.


----------



## zgrig81 (Mar 15, 2015)

The oyster shell is about an every 3 days thing ,some said no layer feed until they start laying but some say it's fine since they are close


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they are consuming the oyster shell someone is needing more than the feed is providing. 

I agree, if they are close to lay my thoughts on it are they need the extra calcium to form those shells before hand.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

My comets started laying about 16 weeks old to the day. all started the same week. But then again they are supposed to slow down and stop laying faster than other breeds too. Mine are three years old and each one still lays about 5 eggs a week. They lay better than my Rhode Islands and my White rock too. Heck even my silkies lay 3-4 eggs a week unless they are broody.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless your Silkies are older they should be laying daily.


----------



## Gracie_Russell_ (May 5, 2015)

How do you tell how old your chicken is???


----------

